# Gay



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

_vabè.siccome non mi è mai piaciuto sparare sulla croce rossa , vorrei esprimere un'idea di questi ultimi tempi dove pare esistere ,effettivamente una certa lobby di potere gay negli ambienti creativi.
dove l'omosessualità paga di più e se sei etero non funzioni abbastanza _


dicevo questo, piccola, ingenua  voce inascoltata ...all'interno del thread di messalina.
chi vuol continuare può usare quest'umile spazio (pagando)


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> _vabè.siccome non mi è mai piaciuto sparare sulla croce rossa , vorrei esprimere un'idea di questi ultimi tempi dove pare esistere ,effettivamente una certa lobby di potere gay negli ambienti creativi._
> _dove l'omosessualità paga di più e se sei etero non funzioni abbastanza _
> 
> 
> ...


 in natura o contronatura?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> in natura o contronatura?:rotfl:


 palanche : cosa c'è di più naturale:dollari:


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> palanche : cosa c'è di più naturale:dollari:


 mi spaice ma per me è proprio quello che è contr4onatura..sborsare soldi:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> mi spaice ma per me è proprio quello che è contr4onatura..sborsare soldi:rotfl:


 bestia che riesca mai a portare qualche soldino a casa, qui non si batte chiodo
mi ritiro con le pive nel sacco:singleeye:


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> bestia che riesca mai a portare qualche soldino a casa, qui non si batte chiodo
> mi ritiro con le pive nel sacco:singleeye:


 ah beh con me caschi proprio male minerva...a me il crack greco mi fa una pippa:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

Mi pare normale (sociologicamente e psicologicamente) che una minoranza vessata e discriminata possa trovare un ambito in cui creare un gruppo solidale di mutuo aiuto.
Forse non sensibile alla questione perché ...non sono creativa.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Non ho visto questa discriminazione, personalmente, pero' ci puo' anche stare.

Indichi almeno un CC per i versamenti. Si capisce subito che lei non e' gay altrimenti sarebbe stata attenta a tutti i dettagli :sonno:


----------



## aristocat (14 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> _vabè.siccome non mi è mai piaciuto sparare sulla croce rossa , vorrei esprimere un'idea di questi ultimi tempi dove pare esistere ,effettivamente una certa lobby di potere gay negli ambienti creativi.
> dove l'omosessualità paga di più e se sei etero non funzioni abbastanza _
> 
> 
> ...


Questa piccola voce inascoltata mi fa venire in mente una delle ultime fatiche degli Elii..corrosivi e dissacranti come sempre, ma io li AMO!
Ecco qui il link esatto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXTdaWlCY9o


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> _vabè.siccome non mi è mai piaciuto sparare sulla croce rossa , vorrei esprimere un'idea di questi ultimi tempi dove pare esistere ,effettivamente una certa lobby di potere gay negli ambienti creativi.
> dove l'omosessualità paga di più e se sei etero non funzioni abbastanza _
> 
> 
> ...



Io amo i gay, sono contrario a queste speculazioni sulla loro immagine!


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io amo i gay, sono contrario a queste speculazioni sulla loro immagine!


 chisenefrega:condom:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> chisenefrega:condom:



Cioè ora perchè ho reso pubblica la mia avversione ai gay, sono entrato nella lista degli ignore di metà degli utenti?

Se questa è l'apertura mentale dell'uomo moderno, che concede libertà di espressione a chiunque, lieto di essere all'antica.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Mio dio Kid, mi sa che hai preso male uno scherzo di Minerva... comunque ti ho messo in ignore :carneval:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mio dio Kid, mi sa che hai preso male uno scherzo di Minerva... comunque ti ho messo in ignore :carneval:


Si oggi sono alquanto irritabile lo ammetto. Fai bene ad ignorarmi, a volte lo fa pure il mio cervello!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si oggi sono alquanto irritabile lo ammetto. Fai bene ad ignorarmi, a volte lo fa pure il mio cervello!


Ma quando mai ti metterei in ignore! 

Non credo di aver mai messo nessuno in ignore e se lo dovessi fare inizierei sicuramente dai gay!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dai non ho resistito... ti do il permesso di mandarmi affanculo:up:


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quando mai ti metterei in ignore!
> 
> Non credo di aver mai messo nessuno in ignore e se lo dovessi fare inizierei sicuramente dai gay!
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



Non posso, la battuta era troppo bella... era una battuta vero? :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2010)

se penso ad alfonso signorini forse kid non ha tutti i torti, però:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se penso ad alfonso signorini forse kid non ha tutti i torti, però:mrgreen:


Signora Minerva non ci crederà, ma ho un collega gay INSOPPORTABILE:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Che poi non e' che son simpatici perche' son gay... ne ho conosciuti di veri pezzi di merda!


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se penso ad alfonso signorini forse kid non ha tutti i torti, però:mrgreen:



Ahahahah!!! Oddio mi hai fatto venire l'orticaria!


----------



## aristocat (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi non e' che son simpatici perche' son gay... ne ho conosciuti di veri pezzi di merda!


Anch'io ne ho appena conosciuto uno dal carattere :nuke:...povera me se penso che dovrò passarci anche tanto tempo gomito a gomito in futuro :unhappy: ...


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi non e' che son simpatici perche' son gay... ne ho conosciuti di veri pezzi di merda!


la stronzaggine è equamente distribuita, non guarda le distinzione di sesso, di razza o altro.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> la stronzaggine è equamente distribuita, non guarda le distinzione di sesso, di razza o altro.


Veramente! Io speravo sempre in una piccola oasi di pace, tipo un barcone dell'amore al gay pride invece cazzi!

Basta io non riesco piu' ad essere seria:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (15 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente! Io speravo sempre in una piccola oasi di pace, tipo un barcone dell'amore al gay pride invece cazzi!
> 
> Basta io non riesco piu' ad essere seria:rotfl:


 
Ma beata te!!! Ci sono piccoli stronzi pure all'asilo.:carneval:


----------



## Old Aleluja (15 Giugno 2010)

un/a gay stronzo/a è uno/a stronzo/a....


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma beata te!!! Ci sono piccoli stronzi pure all'asilo.:carneval:


Lì pullula... la favoletta che i bambini sono buoni fa il pari con quella di madre natura:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lì pullula... la favoletta che i bambini sono buoni fa il pari con quella di madre natura:carneval:


Bambini buoni? Mai sentito


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Ok, io e Kid omofobici importunati in passato da gay...avete qualche idea sul come tornare normali e farci togliere questa tremenda malattia? In effetti io non vado in nessun posto dove so poter incontrare gruppi di omosessuali, quelli che conosco non ci provano con me ma se succedesse quello che è successo in passato adesso mi darebbe alcuni problemi di rabbia in più...che non è il caso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, io e Kid omofobici importunati in passato da gay...avete qualche idea sul come tornare normali e farci togliere questa tremenda malattia? In effetti io non vado in nessun posto dove so poter incontrare gruppi di omosessuali, quelli che conosco non ci provano con me ma se succedesse quello che è successo in passato adesso mi darebbe alcuni problemi di rabbia in più...che non è il caso.


Dovete capire perché vi ha lasciato questo strascico.
Sono stata importunata da uomini e donne, ma questo non ha cambiato il mio modo di rapportarmi e non ho esteso il fastidio a tutta una categoria.
Del resto se sono "importunata" significa che non gradisco le attenzioni e, di conseguenza, non mi causano turbamento.


----------



## Old Aleluja (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, io e Kid omofobici importunati in passato da gay...avete qualche idea sul come tornare normali e farci togliere questa tremenda malattia? In effetti io non vado in nessun posto dove so poter incontrare gruppi di omosessuali, quelli che conosco non ci provano con me ma se succedesse quello che è successo in passato adesso mi darebbe alcuni problemi di rabbia in più...che non è il caso.


 anche io sono stato importunato da un gay che lavorava con me e ci ha provato pesantemente anche....mi stava simpatico prima e mi è stato simpatico pure dopo che l'ho mandato allegramente a cagare...e poi importunato che significa? e quando? se da adulto ti ha lasciato questa idea mi lasci perplesso..


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

No ero ragazzo, manco la pantente avevo, giravo con la mia fidata vespa 50 rossa del 1971.
Allora, di mio odio essere toccato, solo poche persone possono permetterselo e sinceramente non il sedere, persino se lo facesse una donna mi farebbe alquanto fastidio e reagirei in maniera forte. 
Poi quella volta mi sono girato per dire la mia alla donna che stava papando un poco e...mi ci ritrovo un uomo!!! Sono rimasto di sale!
Già che una persona mi tocchi è fastidioso, se lo fa un uomo ancora peggio e se lo fa un uomo con intenti "amorosi" si arriva ad ordini di grandezza superiori.


----------



## Old Aleluja (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No ero ragazzo, manco la pantente avevo, giravo con la mia fidata vespa 50 rossa del 1971.
> Allora, di mio odio essere toccato, solo poche persone possono permetterselo e sinceramente non il sedere, persino se lo facesse una donna mi farebbe alquanto fastidio e reagirei in maniera forte.
> Poi quella volta mi sono girato per dire la mia alla donna che stava papando un poco e...mi ci ritrovo un uomo!!! Sono rimasto di sale!


ok..e per questa caxxata sei omofobo'
sai quante volte da adolescente ho fatto l'autostop per tornare prima da scuola e quanti ne ho trovati che volevano farmisi? uno una volta mi ha piazzato sulle gambe un giornale porno gay...ho avuto anche paura ma mi veniva anche da ridere...:mrgreen:
suvvia, non può essere questo il motivo  per il quale sei intollerante con  gli omosessuali...


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ok..e per questa caxxata sei omofobo'
> sai quante volte da adolescente ho fatto l'autostop per tornare prima da scuola e quanti ne ho trovati che volevano farmisi? uno una volta mi ha piazzato sulle gambe un giornale porno gay...ho avuto anche paura ma mi veniva anche da ridere...:mrgreen:
> suvvia, non può essere questo il motivo  per il quale sei intollerante con  gli omosessuali...


Eterocle, a me da molto fastidio essere toccato, se una mia amica lo facesse per scherzare mi darebbe comunque fastidio e non poco!!!
Bhe Sai, se a me capitasse una cosa del genere non so se ridergli in faccia  o scappare!
perchè ho paura? Perchè non so chi mmi trovo davanti, non so che pensa e chi è, mi spiazza la non conoscenza e quindi mi spaventa.


----------



## Old Aleluja (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eterocle, a me da molto fastidio essere toccato, se una mia amica lo facesse per scherzare mi darebbe comunque fastidio e non poco!!!
> Bhe Sai, se a me capitasse una cosa del genere non so se ridergli in faccia o scappare!
> perchè ho paura? Perchè non so chi mmi trovo davanti, non so che pensa e chi è, mi spiazza la non conoscenza e quindi mi spaventa.


 quindi se una donna ti toccasse ilculo a tradimento saresti inollerante con tutte le donne? suvvia......


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> quindi se una donna ti toccasse ilculo a tradimento saresti inollerante con tutte le donne? suvvia......


No, perchè l'idea di una donna non m schifa, le farei solo fare una figura di merda pubblica!!! :up: Uhmmm, cosa che ho già fatto in passato. Poi si sa che su certe cose non ho una ottima opinione di alcune donne...troppo certe che il sesso sia una sicura merce di scambio, adoro le donne che non danno questa cosa per certa.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, io e Kid omofobici importunati in passato da gay...avete qualche idea sul come tornare normali e farci togliere questa tremenda malattia? In effetti io non vado in nessun posto dove so poter incontrare gruppi di omosessuali, quelli che conosco non ci provano con me ma se succedesse quello che è successo in passato adesso mi darebbe alcuni problemi di rabbia in più...che non è il caso.



Invece con me i gay ci provano spesso... e sono tristemente serio. E' una cosa alquanto imbarazzante. Pensa che una volta uno mi ha proposto un p.....o, dicendomi che tanto che me lo faccia una donna o un uomo è uguale! :unhappy:


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> ok..e per questa caxxata sei omofobo'
> sai quante volte da adolescente ho fatto l'autostop per tornare prima da scuola e quanti ne ho trovati che volevano farmisi? uno una volta mi ha piazzato sulle gambe un giornale porno gay...ho avuto anche paura ma mi veniva anche da ridere...:mrgreen:
> suvvia, non può essere questo il motivo  per il quale sei intollerante con  gli omosessuali...



Noi non siamo omofobi, ma gayfobici.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Eterocle, a me da molto fastidio essere toccato, se una mia amica lo facesse per scherzare mi darebbe comunque fastidio e non poco!!!
> Bhe Sai, se a me capitasse una cosa del genere non so se ridergli in faccia o scappare!
> perchè ho paura? Perchè non so chi mmi trovo davanti, non so che pensa e chi è, mi spiazza la non conoscenza e quindi mi spaventa.


 E di conseguenza ogni donna che ha fatto l'esperienza di essere toccata da sconosciuti, che si è sentita dire frasi oscene come complimento, che si è sentita strusciare addosso il sesso di uomini... sin da bambina dovrebbe per reazione rifiutare gli uomini?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Invece con me i gay ci provano spesso... e sono tristemente serio. E' una cosa alquanto imbarazzante. Pensa che una volta uno mi ha proposto un p.....o, dicendomi che *tanto che me lo faccia una donna o un uomo è uguale*! :unhappy:


Be' ha detto la verità :rotfl:

(a occhi chiusi e senza barba-verifica)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Invece *con me i gay ci provano spesso*... e sono tristemente serio. E' una cosa alquanto imbarazzante. Pensa che una volta uno mi ha proposto un p.....o, dicendomi che tanto che me lo faccia una donna o un uomo è uguale! :unhappy:


 E questo ti preoccupa? :no:


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Be' ha detto la verità :rotfl:
> 
> (a occhi chiusi e senza barba-verifica)


Ha mentito invece... a quanto pare battono le donne 10 a 0:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Be' ha detto la verità :rotfl:
> 
> (a occhi chiusi e senza barba-verifica)


Ti rispondo per Kid...prima tu!


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ha mentito invece... a quanto pare battono le donne 10 a 0:carneval:


Kid, non hai più scuse, dai vai sul lato oscuro del sesso!!! (respiro asmatico alla Darth Vader) :carneval:.
Bhe Persa, in Spagna la mia amica ed io attiravamo solo omosessuali, con il risultato che iniziamo a pensare che in Spagna si estingueranno molto presto.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, non hai più scuse, dai vai sul lato oscuro del sesso!!! (respiro asmatico alla Darth Vader) :carneval:.
> Bhe Persa, in Spagna la mia amica ed io attiravamo solo omosessuali, con il risultato che iniziamo a pensare che in Spagna si estingueranno molto presto.


E te vedi di andare al lato oscuro di quel paese! :carneval:


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E questo ti preoccupa? :no:



Non è piacevole... nemmeno un pò.


----------



## Old Aleluja (16 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> No, perchè l'idea di una donna non m schifa, le farei solo fare una figura di merda pubblica!!! :up: Uhmmm, cosa che ho già fatto in passato. Poi si sa che su certe cose non ho una ottima opinione di alcune donne...troppo certe che il sesso sia una sicura merce di scambio, adoro le donne che non danno questa cosa per certa.


 nemmeno a me piace..ma da qui a provare schifo ce ne passa...mah!


----------



## Old Aleluja (16 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E di conseguenza ogni donna che ha fatto l'esperienza di essere toccata da sconosciuti, che si è sentita dire frasi oscene come complimento, che si è sentita strusciare addosso il sesso di uomini... sin da bambina dovrebbe per reazione rifiutare gli uomini?


 era qui che volevo arrivare...evidentemente non ci arrivano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non è piacevole... nemmeno un pò.


 Intendevo: ti domando perché ti accade con tanta frequenza?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2010)

*Sto scherzando*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendevo: ti domando perché ti accade con tanta frequenza?


Gay Radar?:carneval:


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendevo: ti domando perché ti accade con tanta frequenza?



Diciamo che mi è successo parecchie volte in adolescenza, ora per fortuna un pò meno.

Oh comunque non è che li schifo eh, però per me sono dei deviati, ma non ho nessun problema se un gay si siede di fianco a me sia chiaro.


----------



## Old Aleluja (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Diciamo che mi è successo parecchie volte in adolescenza, ora per fortuna un pò meno.
> 
> Oh comunque non è che li schifo eh, però per me sono dei deviati, ma non ho nessun problema se un gay si siede di fianco a me sia chiaro.


troppa grazia eh?...certe cose non si possono proprio leggere....


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> troppa grazia eh?...certe cose non si possono proprio leggere....



Eddai adesso, non ho mica detto che li sterminerei tutti!

In effetti odio molto di più gli ipocriti e i violenti.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Giugno 2010)

Non capisco sinceramente il fastidio... cioe' se l'approccio e' viscido, che sia uomo o donna a me darebbe fastidio in ogni caso... se l'approccio e' discreto che sia un uomo o una donna per me rimane pur sempre un complimento, magari declino l'invito pero' non ne rimarrei scioccata.

Dovreste seriamente chiedervi perche' vi infastidisca cosi' tanto, non sto facendo allusioni a una vostra possibile omosessualità, pero' se provassi fastidio a stare tra le lesbiche mi chiederei come mai.


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco sinceramente il fastidio... cioe' se l'approccio e' viscido, che sia uomo o donna a me darebbe fastidio in ogni caso... se l'approccio e' discreto che sia un uomo o una donna per me rimane pur sempre un complimento, magari declino l'invito pero' non ne rimarrei scioccata.
> 
> Dovreste seriamente chiedervi perche' vi infastidisca cosi' tanto, non sto facendo allusioni a una vostra possibile omosessualità, pero' se provassi fastidio a stare tra le lesbiche mi chiederei come mai.



Mah, più che altro è il forte imbarazzo che crea la cosa ad infastidirmi...


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, più che altro è il *forte imbarazzo che crea la cosa ad infastidirmi...*



Perche'? ... puoi sempre dire: NO, grazie


----------



## Old Aleluja (16 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non capisco sinceramente il fastidio... cioe' se l'approccio e' viscido, che sia uomo o donna a me darebbe fastidio in ogni caso... se l'approccio e' discreto che sia un uomo o una donna per me rimane pur sempre un complimento, magari declino l'invito pero' non ne rimarrei scioccata.
> 
> Dovreste seriamente chiedervi perche' vi infastidisca cosi' tanto, non sto facendo allusioni a una vostra possibile omosessualità, pero' se provassi fastidio a stare tra le lesbiche mi chiederei come mai.


 appunto


----------



## Old Aleluja (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Eddai adesso, non ho mica detto che li sterminerei tutti!
> 
> In effetti odio molto di più gli ipocriti e i violenti.


 azzo kid...in effetti a me gli ipocriti e i violenti mi stanno simpatici...:rotfl:


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> azzo kid...in effetti a me gli ipocriti e i violenti mi stanno simpatici...:rotfl:


Ognuno ha le sue fisime...


----------



## Kid (16 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche'? ... puoi sempre dire: NO, grazie


Eh ma se insiste come faccio a dirgli di no? :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh ma se insiste come faccio a dirgli di no? :rotfl:



"Volere" e' "Potere", si puo' dire di NO senza offendere nessuno.


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gay Radar?:carneval:


o Gay Magnet...:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Guardate, a me da fastidio che una persona mi tocchi a prescindere. Se è donna non si piglia il pugno in faccia solo perchè sono gentile con le donne, se è un gay permane uomo e quindi disponibile a pigliarsi il pugno diretto nel naso. Trovo oscena l'invasione della mia zona prossemica.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Guardate, a me da fastidio che una persona mi tocchi a prescindere. *Se è donna non si piglia il pugno in faccia solo perchè sono gentile con le donne*, se è un gay permane uomo e quindi disponibile a pigliarsi il pugno diretto nel naso. Trovo oscena l'invasione della mia zona prossemica.


E meno male :carneval:

Che poi non ho mai visto in giro donne che tocchino il culo degli uomini all'improvviso...


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

donne invadenti  e soffocanti sì, mi è capitato di notarle.
approccio sessuale a parte ho anch'io una soglia di spazio fisico oltre il quale scatta l'allarme
non se se riuscirei a vivere in cina


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> donne invadenti  e soffocanti sì, mi è capitato di notarle.
> approccio sessuale a parte ho anch'io una soglia di spazio fisico oltre il quale scatta l'allarme
> non se se riuscirei a vivere in cina



Dai mò mi sono appena svegliato e già si parla di gay!


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai mò mi sono appena svegliato e già si parla di gay!


:rotfl:
no, io no


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> donne invadenti  e soffocanti sì, mi è capitato di notarle.
> approccio sessuale a parte ho anch'io una soglia di spazio fisico oltre il quale scatta l'allarme
> non se se riuscirei a vivere in cina



Ma perchè... io con le donne sono per il motto "mi casa es tu casa". Anzi faccio un appello: donne palpatemi il sedere!


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

*accontentato*



Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè... io con le donne sono per il motto "mi casa es tu casa". Anzi faccio un appello: donne palpatemi il sedere!


:calcio:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> donne invadenti  e soffocanti sì, mi è capitato di notarle.
> approccio sessuale a parte ho anch'io una soglia di spazio fisico oltre il quale scatta l'allarme
> *non se se riuscirei a vivere in cina*


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


>


poco spazio fisico


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> poco spazio fisico


... ma la Cina e' grande, caso mai il Giappone e' limitato


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> donne invadenti  e soffocanti sì, mi è capitato di notarle.
> approccio sessuale a parte ho anch'io una soglia di spazio fisico oltre il quale scatta l'allarme
> non se se riuscirei a vivere in cina


Io lo estendo a tutti gli approcci, detesto chi parla stando a soli 20 cm di distanza da me... tutti devono mantenere almeno 1 metro:carneval:
Sussurrarmi all'orecchio? Argh potrei uscire fuori di testa, sempre che non siano porcherie da persone con tanto di permesso:rotfl:

Niente vado a cercarne uno bravo... tornero':blank:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo estendo a tutti gli approcci, detesto chi parla stando a soli 20 cm di distanza da me... tutti devono mantenere almeno 1 metro:carneval:
> Sussurrarmi all'orecchio? Argh potrei uscire fuori di testa, sempre che non siano porcherie da persone con tanto di permesso:rotfl:
> 
> Niente vado a cercarne uno bravo... tornero':blank:


ad ogni modo non c'è pericolo...nel caso ho una tale barriera di gelo che già da un paio di metri ci si ricopre di brina


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo estendo a tutti gli approcci, detesto chi parla stando a soli 20 cm di distanza da me... tutti devono mantenere almeno 1 metro:carneval:
> Sussurrarmi all'orecchio? Argh potrei uscire fuori di testa, sempre che non siano porcherie da persone con tanto di permesso:rotfl:
> 
> Niente vado a cercarne uno bravo... tornero':blank:


 
Cercane uno bravo parecchio però...:mexican: e  ci faccia uno sconto comitiva.
 Nel frattempo,vi consiglio la metropolitana all'ora di punta. Basteranno poche sedute, e perderete ogni fisima.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ad ogni modo non c'è pericolo...nel caso ho una tale barriera di gelo che già da un paio di metri ci si ricopre di brina


 Infatti immagino che riesci a dar punti a...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Cercane uno bravo parecchio però...:mexican: e ci faccia uno sconto comitiva.
> Nel frattempo,vi consiglio la metropolitana all'ora di punta. Basteranno poche sedute, e perderete ogni fisima.


 Soprattutto la fetida linea B, tratto termini-circomassimo :carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto la fetida linea B, tratto termini-circomassimo :carneval:


 
Esattamente. Dopo aver superato termini stazione , si intende.:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Cercane uno bravo parecchio però...:mexican: e  ci faccia uno sconto comitiva.
> Nel frattempo,vi consiglio la *metropolitana* all'ora di punta. Basteranno poche sedute, e perderete ogni fisima.


Era l'unica cosa che odiavo di Londra... una volta ricordo che la Circle Line si fermo' nell'unico tratto underground per circa mezz'ora... stavo impazzendo:unhappy:
Dal giorno decisi di usare l'autobus:carneval:
La meraviglia di Amsterdam per me e' che posso' muovermi in bicicletta


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era l'unica cosa che odiavo di Londra... una volta ricordo che la Circle Line si fermo' nell'unico tratto underground per circa mezz'ora... stavo impazzendo:unhappy:
> Dal giorno decisi di usare l'autobus:carneval:
> La meraviglia di Amsterdam per me e' che posso' muovermi in bicicletta


 
Ma la metro di Londra è un paradiso!!!!


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E meno male :carneval:
> 
> Che poi non ho mai visto in giro donne che tocchino il culo degli uomini all'improvviso...


Non haqi il culo che ho io si vede :mrgreen: E si vede che non conosci le donne esaltate dall'alcool o dal "gruppone", considera che a voolte molte donne messe insieme e amiche hanno la finezza di uno scaricatore di porto bestemmiante!!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Non haqi il culo che ho io si vede* :mrgreen: E si vede che non conosci le donne esaltate dall'alcool o dal "gruppone", considera che a voolte molte donne messe insieme e amiche hanno la finezza di uno scaricatore di porto bestemmiante!!!


mi sa di no  
eppure mi hanno sempre fatto i complimenti per il culo, ma forse non lo metto abbastanza in mostra
Le donne ciucche le conosco, ma quello che si fa in stato di ebbrezza non vale... :carneval: Altrimenti altro che palpatine...:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma la metro di Londra è un paradiso!!!!


Ma no, e' un inferno... escluse le due linee nuove Victoria e Jubilee sarebbe da buttare giu' e rifare...cosa che stanno facendo finalmente dopo 40 anni che non c'hanno messo mano:unhappy:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma no, e' un inferno... escluse le due linee nuove Victoria e Jubilee sarebbe da buttare giu' e rifare...cosa che stanno facendo finalmente dopo 40 anni che non c'hanno messo mano:unhappy:


Dipende con cosa le confronti....:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Metropolitana di Roma!!! Oddio ho ancora nel naso l'odore di quel puzzone del cavolo che non si scavava dalle palle!!! Odioso, puzzava come un cadavere in decomposizione, mi ha disgustato.

Moltimodi, sotto alcool le donne comunque non possono permettersi di entrare nella mia zona prossemica a prescindere, non c'è scusa che tiene, alcool o no non esiste che non capiscono nulla, sinceramente con l'alcool fanno quello che volevano già fare...e non è edificante per loro.


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Dipende con cosa le confronti....:unhappy:



Detesto qualsiasi forma di metro e città trafficata.


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Metropolitana di Roma!!! Oddio ho ancora nel naso l'odore di quel puzzone del cavolo che non si scavava dalle palle!!! Odioso, puzzava come un cadavere in decomposizione, mi ha disgustato.
> 
> Moltimodi, sotto alcool le donne comunque non possono permettersi di entrare nella mia zona prossemica a prescindere, non c'è scusa che tiene, alcool o no non esiste che non capiscono nulla, sinceramente con l'alcool fanno quello che volevano già fare...e non è edificante per loro.



Ma perchè tu trovi differenza tra una donna ubriaca e una sobria?


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè tu trovi differenza tra una donna ubriaca e una sobria?



... mo si passa alle offese?


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Metropolitana di Roma!!! Oddio ho ancora nel naso l'odore di quel puzzone del cavolo che non si scavava dalle palle!!! Odioso, puzzava come un cadavere in decomposizione, mi ha disgustato.
> 
> Moltimodi, *sotto alcool le donne comunque non possono permettersi di entrare nella mia zona prossemica a prescindere, non c'è scusa che tiene*, alcool o no non esiste che non capiscono nulla, sinceramente con l'alcool fanno quello che volevano già fare...e non è edificante per loro.


 ***** Daniele, anche in tribunale vale come attenuante... :rotfl: sii un pelo più comprensivo!


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mo si passa alle offese?


Scherzi? Non c'è persona al mondo che ami le donne più di me!


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Scherzi? Non c'è persona al mondo che ami le donne più di me!


... e anche questo si sa   :rotfl:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Detesto qualsiasi forma di metro e città trafficata.


Meglio. Siamo già in troppi.
Io invece dopo un pò ho bisogno del caos cittadino.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

]


Iris ha detto:


> Nel frattempo,vi consiglio la metropolitana all'ora di punta. Basteranno poche sedute, e* perderete ogni fisima*.



*io e le mie fisime stiamo bene insieme , non voglio perderle*:sonar:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ]
> *io e le mie fisime stiamo bene insieme , non voglio perderle*:sonar:



Oggi il tuo colore non passa inosservato! Ho perso due diottrie!


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ]
> *io e le mie fisime stiamo bene insieme , non voglio perderle*:sonar:


 
Bel rosa, signora.
Anch'io, tengo molto alle mie fisime.:mexican:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Signora Minerva, non sa che il bubble gum pink e' vietato ai maggiori di 5 anni?


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Signora Minerva, non sa che il bubble gum pink e' vietato ai maggiori di 5 anni?


Ma se è quello di Hello Kitty!!!!


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Signora Minerva, non sa che il bubble gum pink e' vietato ai maggiori di 5 anni?


* meglio il blu di yves?*


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma se è quello di Hello Kitty!!!!


Veramente non mi far cominciare con Hello Kitty... potrebbe partirmi l'embolo


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *meglio il blu di yves?*


Decisamente.


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> * meglio il blu di yves?*



Il mi ocolore preferito!!!!


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente non mi far cominciare con Hello Kitty... potrebbe partirmi l'embolo


Anche a me: non capisco come facciano delle donne adulte a spendere tanti soldi per un pupazzo pure brutto.
Capisco le bambine, ma le adulte proprio no.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Il mi ocolore preferito!!!!


*ococolore? come ti permetti*?:singleeye:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ococolore? come ti permetti*?:singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche a me: non capisco come facciano delle donne adulte a spendere tanti soldi per un pupazzo pure brutto.
> Capisco le bambine, ma le adulte proprio no.


A Cagliari ho visto 33enni mie ex compagne di liceo con borsina di Hello Kitty che festeggiavano appunto il loro 33esimo compleanno con la torta di Hello Kitty... io l'ho comprata a mia figlia che di anni pero' ne compieva  4.

Al supermercato ho visto assorbenti e proteggi slip di Hello Kitty... volevo fare una strage:fumo:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A Cagliari ho visto 33enni mie ex compagne di liceo con borsina di Hello Kitty che festeggiavano appunto il loro 33esimo compleanno con la torta di Hello Kitty... io l'ho comprata a mia figlia che di anni pero' ne compiva (ma scrive compiva? Boh) 4.
> 
> Al supermercato ho visto assorbenti e proteggi slip di Hello Kitty... volevo fare una strage:fumo:


*beh, dai*
*tenuto conto che il menarca arriva sugli undici anni ci può stare*


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A Cagliari ho visto 33enni mie ex compagne di liceo con borsina di Hello Kitty che festeggiavano appunto il loro 33esimo compleanno con la torta di Hello Kitty... io l'ho comprata a mia figlia che di anni pero' ne compiva (ma scrive compiva? Boh) 4.
> 
> Al supermercato ho visto assorbenti e proteggi slip di Hello Kitty... volevo fare una strage:fumo:


 Vero. Ma il massimo sono i gioielli con Hello Kitty. Nota marca.
E la bigiotteria Airoldi per signore di mezza età?


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> *beh, dai*
> *tenuto conto che il menarca arriva sugli undici anni ci può stare*


Lo comprano le mamme.....:unhappy:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Comunque mi hanno regalato il cell di Hello Kitty. Ma è un regalo di mia figlia. Me lo tengo, bella di mamma sua....


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque mi hanno regalato il cell di Hello Kitty. Ma è un regalo di mia figlia. Me lo tengo, bella di mamma sua....



Io apprezzo molto le mutandine di Hello Kitty.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

mi sorge un gravissimo problema

se scrivo coordinata con il colore del momento a posteriori mi si scompagna 
porcatavolozza:racchia:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io apprezzo molto le mutandine di Hello Kitty.


E tu che porti, il perizoma di Ben:mexican: Ten?


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E tu che porti, il perizoma di Ben:mexican: Ten?


No, ma ne ho un paio con Yoda di Star Wars e un paio di Super Mario!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque mi hanno regalato il cell di Hello Kitty. Ma è un regalo di mia figlia. Me lo tengo, bella di mamma sua....


I regali dei figli passano sempre:angeletto:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

*Una curiosita'*



Kid ha detto:


> No, ma ne ho un paio con Yoda di Star Wars e un paio di Super Mario!



Kid, ma quello nell'avatar sei tu?


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Kid, ma quello nell'avatar sei tu?


Ahahah.... no! Non hai mai visto Lost immagino... vergogna!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No, ma ne ho un paio con Yoda di Star Wars e un paio di Super Mario!


I gusti son gusti... personalmente lo troverei molto poco eccitante... poi Yoda e una possibile allusione al Lightsaber mi farebbe sbellicare dalle risate:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah.... no! Non hai mai visto Lost immagino... vergogna!


 ti ha deluso il finale?


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> I gusti son gusti... personalmente lo troverei molto poco eccitante... poi Yoda e una possibile allusione al Light Saber mi farebbe sbellicare dalle risate:carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ha deluso il finale?



No, me lo aspettavo così. Sapevo che non avrebbero spiegato nulla...  E forse è meglio così.


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah.... no! Non hai mai visto Lost immagino... vergogna!


:infelice: :no: :triste: e chi e'?


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :infelice: :no: :triste: e chi e'?


Neanche io l'ho visto. E neanche mi interessa.


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :infelice: :no: :triste: e chi e'?



Chi è Lost o il tipo nell'avatar?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

L'ho seguito per un po'... poi ha iniziato a sembrare Twin Peaks  e ho mollato:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho seguito per un po'... poi ha iniziato a sembrare Twin Peaks  e ho mollato:unhappy:



Eh... io Twin Peaks (come quasi tutta la filmografia di Lynch) l'ho adorato, quindi...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho seguito per un po'... poi ha iniziato a sembrare Twin Peaks e ho mollato:unhappy:


 Meglio Il signore delle mosche... ho visto qualche puntata e non c'è confronto... quella si era un'isola deserta :sonar:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh... io Twin Peaks (come quasi tutta la filmografia di Lynch) l'ho adorato, quindi...


 lynch ha fatto cose discrete


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lynch ha fatto cose discrete



Per me è un vero genio... ma un pò malato di sicuro!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh... io Twin Peaks (come quasi tutta la filmografia di Lynch) l'ho adorato, quindi...



Volevo aggiungere che mi sembrava Twin Peaks senza la bravura di Lynch ma non volevo offendere i fan di Lost... anche io ho un *quore*:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Chi è Lost o *il tipo nell'avatar*?


Chi e' ... della serie televisiva di Lost ne ho sentito parlare.


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere che mi sembrava Twin Peaks senza la bravura di Lynch ma non volevo offendere i fan di Lost... anche io ho un *quore*:carneval:



E' diversa la mano e si vede... in Lost ho trovato dei grandi colpi di genio, come qualche caduta di stile. Ma daltronde in una serie da 6 stagioni è inevitabile. I  produttori avevano in mente solo 3 stagioni, hanno dovuto allungare il brodo.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Meglio *Il signore delle mosche*... ho visto qualche puntata e non c'è confronto... quella si era un'isola deserta :sonar:


Cosa mi stai dicendo? Dov'e' il telefilm del signore delle mosche? E non mi dici un *****?:incazzato:
Mi dici un sacco di cazzate tutti i giorni e le cose importanti non me le dici? Ahhh

Voglio il divorzio con addebito... siete tutti testimoni :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

lynch è anche un pittore , ora cerco qualcosa di lui


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi e' ... della serie televisiva di Lost ne ho sentito parlare.


Fondamentalmente rappresenta il "male" sull'isola. E' un pò complicato da spiegare a chi non ha vsto la serie, davvero.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cosa mi stai dicendo? Dov'e' il telefilm del signore delle mosche? E non mi dici un *****?:incazzato:
> Mi dici un sacco di cazzate tutti i giorni e le cose importanti non me le dici? Ahhh
> 
> Voglio il divorzio con addebito... siete tutti testimoni :rotfl:


No, parlo del film... non hanno mai fatto un telefilm, ma il film si :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

*Mo la faccio incazzare*



Kid ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente rappresenta il "male" sull'isola. E' un pò complicato da spiegare a chi non ha vsto la serie, davvero.



Un po come Daniele qui dentro nel forum :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 















































scherzo ... mi e' scappata ...




















mica tanto pero'


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, parlo del film... non hanno mai fatto un telefilm, ma il film si :carneval:


Sui ceci vai... senza P***a ovviamente... mi parli di puntatemiiiii


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un po come Daniele qui dentro nel forum :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa è bella! Chapeau


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lynch è anche un pittore , ora cerco qualcosa di lui


Eccolo... cose un po' strane

http://www.triennale.it/triennale/sito_html/airisonfire/slide.html


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eccolo... cose un po' strane
> 
> http://www.triennale.it/triennale/sito_html/airisonfire/slide.html



Non l'avrei mai detto! 

P.S.

Mi sono ripreso l'altro ieri dalla visione di Inland Empire... e l'ho visto due anni fa! Ero stremato, ho avuto bisogno di uno psicologo per uscirne! :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

cercando quadri ho trovato un corto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CxnhYirI_k


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Volevo aggiungere che mi sembrava Twin Peaks senza la bravura di Lynch ma non volevo offendere i fan di Lost... anche io ho un *quore*:carneval:


Mi segnalate se vi dico che Lost è una cagata?


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi segnalate se vi dico che Lost è una cagata?



No, ma dico che non hai capito un c... della vita! :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi segnalate se vi dico che Lost è una cagata?


 Dal poco che ho visto, te l'appoggio!


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dal poco che ho visto, te l'appoggio!



Qui è pieno di bestemmiatori... era meglio quando parlavate di gay!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Qui è pieno di bestemmiatori... era meglio quando parlavate di gay!


Io ho perso interesse quando è comparso l'orso ...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

lost non è un capolavoro ma ha parecchi spunti brillanti , nel suo genere un buon prodotto


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi segnalate se vi dico che Lost è una cagata?


 scusa  ma se non l'hai visto e non t'interessa non hai modo di giudicarlo


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> lost non è un capolavoro ma ha parecchi spunti brillanti , nel suo genere un buon prodotto



Ti quoto... sicuramente la serie più appassionante degli ultimi anni. Capolavoro no, ma solo perchè una serie non lo può essere, un film si.


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho perso interesse quando è comparso l'orso ...:mrgreen:



Mitico! Ma dai era da lì che si faceva realmente interessante! :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mitico! Ma dai era da lì che si faceva realmente interessante! :unhappy:


 E' da lì che si è capito che avrebbero potuto tirare fuori di tutto ...anche una manopola per viaggiare nel tempo... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mitico! Ma dai era da lì che si faceva realmente interessante! :unhappy:


... c'era un orso?  Dove? A che pagina?


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma se non l'hai visto e non t'interessa non hai modo di giudicarlo


Le prime puntate si...ha messo il lutto?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho perso interesse quando è comparso l'orso ...:mrgreen:


Giuro anche io:condom:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Io non l'ho visto Lost, ero ancora negli USA quando inizio' ... e nel 2004 avevo la testa ed il cuore squantato, figuriamoci se stavo a pensare/guardare a Lost ... ero gia "lost" di mio


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io non l'ho visto Lost, ero ancora negli USA quando inizio' ... e nel 2004 avevo la testa ed il cuore squantato, figuriamoci se stavo a pensare/guardare a Lost ... ero gia "lost" di mio


Io invece nel 2004 ero felicemente cornuta ed ignara...:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io invece nel 2004 ero felicemente cornuta ed ignara...:carneval:


Batti 5 anche io:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io invece nel 2004 ero felicemente cornuta ed ignara...:carneval:



GGGIA"!

*I migliori anni della nostra vita 			*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMyk3YqqPXk



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Neanche io l'ho visto. E neanche mi interessa.


 avevo letto questo


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Batti 5 anche io:carneval:


Siamo nate sotto lo stesso segno. Si vede che per ilCancro non era aria...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Batti 5 anche io:carneval:


vi batto... io da molto più tempo :carneval: almeno, per l'unica che ho scoperto :condom:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Certo che questo 3d evolve :mexican: :mrgreen: :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io invece nel 2004 ero felicemente cornuta ed ignara...:carneval:





Lettrice ha detto:


> Batti 5 anche io:carneval:





Mari' ha detto:


> GGGIA"!
> 
> *I migliori anni della nostra vita             *
> 
> ...


 Yeahhhhh :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Son cose...:corna:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Ed eccola di nuovo :mrgreen:

*Chi ha ucciso Laura Palmer?* Il ritorno di Twin Peaks|A.Grasso


http://video.corriere.it/?vxSiteId=...396-79ec-11df-b10c-00144f02aabe&vxBitrate=300


A me piaceva solo la musica


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Son cose...:corna:


Una volta mi hanno insegnato come l'idrogeno fosse l'elemento più diffuso nell'universo... poi ho capito la verità.. :corna:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me piaceva solo la musica



Ma perchè devi farmi star male così, perchèèèèè? :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè devi farmi star male così, perchèèèèè? :unhappy:


*Di questa serie invece mi piaceva tutto*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZBgHBHQT8

:carneval:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Di questa serie invece mi piaceva tutto*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDZBgHBHQT8
> 
> :carneval:



Oh vedi che si ragiona? Se ti piaceva il mitico X-Files, ti dovrebbe piacere pure la serie Fringe. Per ora 2 stagioni molto carine.


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Oh vedi che si ragiona? Se ti piaceva il mitico X-Files, ti dovrebbe piacere pure la serie* Fringe*. Per ora 2 stagioni molto carine.



Mai vista questa serie, dove la danno?


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mai vista questa serie, dove la danno?



Non so dov esi possa vedere in Italia, credo suSky o Mediaset Premium... oppure te la scarichi come faccio io!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so dov esi possa vedere in Italia, credo suSky o *Mediaset Premium...* oppure te la scarichi come faccio io!


 Ma hanno iniziato a trasmetterla anche su italia1


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma hanno iniziato a trasmetterla anche su italia1



Si ma è ancora la prima...


----------



## Mari' (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non so dov esi possa vedere in Italia, credo suSky o Mediaset Premium... oppure te la scarichi come faccio io!


OK grazie ... comunque per chi e' interessato a saperne di piu':

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fringe


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma è ancora la prima...


 Ma se non l'ha mai vista...
La protagonista mi ricorda verena


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se non l'ha mai vista...
> La protagonista mi ricorda verena



Appunto ma è già iniziata!

Verena? Ahahah, forse hai ragione.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Non mi piace troppo Fringe... in compenso mi sparo tutti quelli di casi polizieschi tipo Bones, NCSI, CIS, Law&Order SVU o CI... anche Numbers non mi dispiace


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi piace troppo Fringe... in compenso mi sparo tutti quelli di casi polizieschi tipo Bones, NCSI, CIS, Law&Order SVU o CI... anche Numbers non mi dispiace



E non mi citi 24 scusa? Il migliore in assoluto! CSI ha scassato ampiamente per me...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E non mi citi 24 scusa? Il migliore in assoluto! CSI ha scassato ampiamente per me...


Jack Bauer lo odio:unhappy:

Troppo supereroe all'americana...salva il presidente, la figlia, la nonna, il gatto del vicino e il suo culo tutto in 24 ore...arghh

Comunque CSI le ha fracassate anche a me... preferisco NCIS con la cazzutissima Ziva:carneval:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Jack Bauer lo odio:unhappy:
> 
> Troppo supereroe all'americana...salva il presidente, la figlia, la nonna, il gatto del vicino e il suo culo tutto in 24 ore...arghh



Te ne dò atto... ma se lo vedi a mò di fumetto è molto divertente!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Te ne dò atto... ma se lo vedi a mò di fumetto è molto divertente!


Ho visto almeno 3 serie in dvd tipo 24 ore di Le Mans:carneval:

La prima o la seconda non ricordo mi piacque parecchio... pero' Jack non si reggeva...


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho visto almeno 3 serie in dvd tipo 24 ore di Le Mans:carneval:
> 
> La prima o la seconda non ricordo mi piacque parecchio... pero' Jack non si reggeva...



Io mi sono guardato pure Heroes (molto belle le prime due poi un pò scade...), Grey's Anatomy, Lost, Battlestar Galactica, Fringe, 24, True Blood e Flash Forward.

Fortuna che mia moglie è malata come me per le serie... facciamo sempre tardi la sera!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io mi sono guardato pure Heroes (molto belle le prime due poi un pò scade...), Grey's Anatomy, Lost, Battlestar Galactica, Fringe, 24, True Blood e Flash Forward.
> 
> Fortuna che mia moglie è malata come me per le serie... facciamo sempre tardi la sera!


E Star Trek?:carneval:

G's A mi e' piaciuto l'inizio poi e' diventato ridicolo... guardi anche The Good Wife? quello mi garba:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E *Star Trek*?:carneval:
> 
> G's A mi e' piaciuto l'inizio poi e' diventato ridicolo... guardi anche The Good Wife? quello mi garba:carneval:


 Orrore... ora il divorzio lo chiedo io :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Orrore... ora il divorzio lo chiedo io :carneval:


No tra noi e' seriamente finita!
Non apprezzi la cultura del trash, la nostra relazione non puo' continuare... ho lasciato correre sul fatto che non conoscessi Cronaca Vera ma su Star Trek non posso lasciarti impunito :sonno:

Addio.

THVTTB


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E Star Trek?:carneval:
> 
> G's A mi e' piaciuto l'inizio poi e' diventato ridicolo... guardi anche The Good Wife? quello mi garba:carneval:


No ma ne ho sentito parlare... ci sarebbero altre serie che mi ispirano, ma mi manca il tempo! :rotfl:

Se ti piace la fantascienza non puoi non vedere Battlestar galactica. Per me è la serie più bella in assoluto. E' un misto di Sci-Fi, religione e romance!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No tra noi e' seriamente finita!
> Non apprezzi la cultura del trash, la nostra relazione non puo' continuare... ho lasciato correre sul fatto che non conoscessi Cronaca Vera ma su Star Trek non posso lasciarti impunito :sonno:
> 
> Addio.
> ...


L'unica serie di fantascienza che ho amato è la mitica UFO dei primi anni '70... che tempi...:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'unica serie di fantascienza che ho amato è la mitica UFO dei primi anni '70... che tempi...:carneval:


Star Trek va visto con altro spirito... non puoi capire... :carneval:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Star Trek va visto con altro spirito... non puoi capire... :carneval:



Hai ragione... il film (l'ultimo, quello di Abrams di Lost) l'hai visto? E' davvero bello.


----------



## ranatan (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io mi sono guardato pure Heroes (molto belle le prime due poi un pò scade...), Grey's Anatomy, Lost, Battlestar Galactica, Fringe, 24, True Blood e Flash Forward.
> 
> Fortuna che mia moglie è malata come me per le serie... facciamo sempre tardi la sera!


Anche io ero pazza per le serie...il canale fox era sempre acceso a casa mia. Fra i polizieschi mi piaceva tanto Cold Case e Numb3rs


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Anche io ero pazza per le serie...il canale fox era sempre acceso a casa mia. Fra i polizieschi mi piaceva tanto Cold Case e Numb3rs



Ciao Rana... e Alias lo vedevi?


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ***** Daniele, anche in tribunale vale come attenuante... :rotfl: sii un pelo più comprensivo!


Non dico cosa penso di chi sta dentro ad un tribunale va...sinceramente preferisco le blatte!:up:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non dico cosa penso di chi sta dentro ad un tribunale va...sinceramente preferisco le blatte!:up:



Ahah Daniele sei il mio mito... mi ricordi un casino il Dottor Destino! :carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vi batto... io da molto più tempo :carneval: almeno, per l'unica che ho scoperto :condom:


 
Non vale. Secondo me io ero cornuta già ai tempi del fidanzamento. Ma l'importante è non saperlo. In effetti ho avuto anni ignari e felicissimi. Giuro.:mexican:


----------



## ranatan (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao Rana... e Alias lo vedevi?


Ho visto pochissime puntate.
E tu lo vedevi (non c'entra niente con i polizieschi o lo spionaggio) Nip/Tuck, serie su dei chirurghi plastici?
Ah...e te lo ricordi il telefilm Buffy, l'ammazzavampiri? Quella è stata una delle mie serie preferite


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non vale. Secondo me io ero cornuta già ai tempi del fidanzamento.* Ma l'importante è non saperlo. In effetti ho avuto anni ignari e felicissimi. Giuro*.:mexican:


Beh ma infatti le corna esistono realmente solo quando vengono osservate e riconosciute... vale la stessa cosa delle particelle elementari, finchè non ne prendi coscienza e non le guardi, non esistono mica :carneval:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ho visto pochissime puntate.
> E tu lo vedevi (non c'entra niente con i polizieschi o lo spionaggio) Nip/Tuck, serie su dei chirurghi plastici?
> Ah...e te lo ricordi il telefilm Buffy, l'ammazzavampiri? Quella è stata una delle mie serie preferite



Nip/tuck lo vedevo si e mi piaceva parecchio... fuori di testa!

Buffy non l'ho mai amata molto... l'horror mi paice solo se è tosto o psicologico e quella serie sputtanava troppo i vampiri, che sono dei personaggi che adoro (Intervista col Vampiro.... uau!)


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh ma infatti le corna esistono realmente quando vengono osservate e riconosciute... vale la stessa cosa delle particelle elementari, finchè non le guardi non esistono mica :carneval:


 
Ecco. La teoria delle particelle elementari nobilita e giustifica tutti i cornuti, e pure i traditori.
Un tradimento non rivelato, o non scoperto non esiste.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ecco cosa salva i matrimoni:la teoria delle particelle elementari.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vi batto... io da molto più tempo :carneval: almeno, per l'unica che ho scoperto :condom:


Devo confessarti che ti ho tradito.

Mi spiace tu lo debba venire a sapere cosi', ma io lo amo anche se mi picchia.

Addio.


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Ammazza...ma state sempre con la televisione accesa?


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco. La teoria delle particelle elementari nobilita e giustifica tutti i cornuti, e pure i traditori.
> Un tradimento non rivelato, o non scoperto non esiste.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ecco cosa salva i matrimoni:la teoria delle particelle elementari.


 Ma infatti è così... il parallelo funziona alla grande... la teoria dei quanti applicata alle relazioni di coppia. E' un campo inesplorato, ma secondo me funzionerebbe benissimo :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ammazza...ma state sempre con la televisione accesa?



No effettivamente passo più tempo sui videogiochI! :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No effettivamente passo più tempo sui videogiochI! :rotfl:


 Scommetto che giochi a PES :carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti è così... il parallelo funziona alla grande... la teoria dei quanti applicata alle relazioni di coppia. E' un campo inesplorato, ma secondo me funzionerebbe benissimo :rotfl:


Per me funziona benissimo..anche perchè non ci capisco niente..quindi mai mi accorgerei di una particella elementare. E vivrei per sempre ignara e serena.


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scommetto che giochi a PES :carneval:



No Pes ormai sono due anni che lo snobbo... Fifa è diventato molto meglio!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> No Pes ormai sono due anni che lo snobbo... Fifa è diventato molto meglio!


 Lo so, ma sono un romantico... sono pessaro da una decina d'anni e non riesco a fare il salto...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh ma infatti le corna esistono realmente solo quando vengono osservate e riconosciute... vale la stessa cosa delle particelle elementari, finchè non ne prendi coscienza e non le guardi, non esistono mica :carneval:





Iris ha detto:


> Ecco. La teoria delle particelle elementari nobilita e giustifica tutti i cornuti, e pure i traditori.
> Un tradimento non rivelato, o non scoperto non esiste.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ecco cosa salva i matrimoni:la teoria delle particelle elementari.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti è così... il parallelo funziona alla grande... la teoria dei quanti applicata alle relazioni di coppia. E' un campo inesplorato, ma secondo me funzionerebbe benissimo :rotfl:


Neanche mi sforzo a segnalare...vi denuncio!:rotfl:

Pero' e' vero:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ho visto pochissime puntate.
> E tu lo vedevi (non c'entra niente con i polizieschi o lo spionaggio) Nip/Tuck, serie su dei chirurghi plastici?
> Ah...e te lo ricordi il telefilm Buffy, l'ammazzavampiri? Quella è stata una delle mie serie preferite


ed ally mc beal? 
adoravo biscottino!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Per me funziona benissimo..anche perchè non ci capisco niente..quindi mai mi accorgerei di una particella elementare. E vivrei per sempre ignara e serena.


 Mi sa che cerco qualche vechio libro e tiro giù qualche idea... potrebbe funzionare... tanto vaccata più vaccata meno... almeno sarebbe una visione originale :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahah Daniele sei il mio mito... mi ricordi un casino il Dottor Destino! :carneval:


Grazie...sono felice di avere un sostenitore della mia causa


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Ho visto pochissime puntate.
> E tu lo vedevi (non c'entra niente con i polizieschi o lo spionaggio) *Nip/Tuck*, serie su dei chirurghi plastici?
> Ah...e te lo ricordi il telefilm Buffy, l'ammazzavampiri? Quella è stata una delle mie serie preferite


Il Dr.Troy mi faceva sbellicare dalle risate:carneval:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so, ma sono un romantico... sono pessaro da una decina d'anni e non riesco a fare il salto...



Voi pessari siete tutti uguali!

Comunque pure io sono nato con Pes sulla PS1 sia chiaro... ora ho una Xbox360 e gioco a Fifa! Come cambiano i tempi....


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che cerco qualche vechio libro e tiro giù qualche idea... potrebbe funzionare... tanto vaccata più vaccata meno... almeno sarebbe una visione originale :carneval:


Scrivono tutti...come si chiama quello con la faccia da tricheco..e quell'altro...
Morelli. Morelli scrive delle vaccate pazzesche...e poi lo spacciano con Donna Moderna.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il Dr.Troy mi faceva sbellicare dalle risate:carneval:


serie surreale e chic

...come six feet under


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Jack Bauer lo odio:unhappy:
> 
> Troppo supereroe all'americana...salva il presidente, la figlia, la nonna, il gatto del vicino e il suo culo tutto in 24 ore...arghh
> 
> Comunque CSI le ha fracassate anche a me... preferisco NCIS con *la cazzutissima Ziva*:carneval:


 Non ti assomiglia ...ma ti somiglia... :up:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Scrivono tutti...come si chiama quello con la faccia da tricheco..e quell'altro...
> Morelli. *Morelli scrive delle vaccate pazzesche*...e poi lo spacciano con *Donna Moderna*.


Molto meglio la dottoressa K di Cronaca Vera :rotfl:


----------



## ranatan (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed ally mc beal?
> adoravo biscottino!


Cavolo, come ho fatto a dimenticarla. la mia preferita in assoluto, l'ho seguita dalla prima all'ultima puntata. Memorabili i momenti in cui biscottino si dava coraggio con barry white


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Voi pessari siete tutti uguali!
> 
> Comunque pure io sono nato con Pes sulla PS1 sia chiaro... ora ho una Xbox360 e gioco a Fifa! Come cambiano i tempi....


 Io PS3 e Wii... da poco mi sono terrorizzato con Dead Space:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Credo che il calo delle nascite coincida con l'introduzione dei videogiochi.

Scrivero' un libro sull'argomento:" Sesso nell'era dei videogiochi: quando il joypad soppianto' il joystick"


----------



## ranatan (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ammazza...ma state sempre con la televisione accesa?


Eh, almeno. Erano bei tempi quelli in cui mi spalmavo sul divano la sera fino a mezzanotte e mi divoravo le mie serie preferite, oppure leggevo una marea di libri.
Adesso se riesco a guardare la tele 10 minuti al giorno (in piedi) mi va già bene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed ally mc beal?
> adoravo biscottino!


 Ineguagliabile...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che il calo delle nascite coincida con l'introduzione dei videogiochi.
> 
> Scrivero' un libro sull'argomento:" Sesso nell'era dei videogiochi: quando il joypad soppianto' il joystick"


 In effetti... ti spari un bel videogame, il calcio su sky, la birra... poi con un rincoglionimento del genere, nemmeno la centri :carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo che il calo delle nascite coincida con l'introduzione dei videogiochi.
> 
> Scrivero' un libro sull'argomento:" Sesso nell'era dei videogiochi: quando il joypad soppianto' il joystick"


Ed io scriverò "quando il joypad soppiantò il pene"
Evoluzione del vibratore nell'era moderna.

Introduzione di A. Grazziottin.


----------



## ranatan (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> serie surreale e chic
> 
> ...come six feet under


Nip/tuck mi piaceva davvero tanto e si, è veramente surreale.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti... ti spari un bel videogame, il calcio su sky, la birra... poi con un rincoglionimento del genere, nemmeno la centri :carneval:


Ora capisci perche' a casa mia non entrano di questi giochi:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Cavolo, come ho fatto a dimenticarla. la mia preferita in assoluto, l'ho seguita dalla prima all'ultima puntata. Memorabili i momenti in cui biscottino si dava coraggio con barry white


e i balletti nel bagno ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=FCzAKlX0prI&feature=related


ma questi sono 2 sfigati:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ed io scriverò "quando il joypad soppiantò il pene"
> Evoluzione del vibratore nell'era moderna.
> 
> Introduzione di A. Grazziottin.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-thEkp8aUM


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io PS3 e Wii... da poco mi sono terrorizzato con Dead Space:unhappy:



La Wii ce l'ho pure io ma stento a considerarla una console, diciamo che è un bel giocattolo!

Dead Space l'ho giocato e finito un annetto fa... davvero meritevole comunque. Quest'anno uscirà il due... :up:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ed io scriverò "*quando il joypad soppiantò il pene*"
> Evoluzione del vibratore nell'era moderna.
> 
> Introduzione di A. Grazziottin.


Non volevo essere cosi' cruda:carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora capisci perche' a casa mia non entrano di questi giochi:carneval:


 Io ho disdetto pure sky, se è per questo.:carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non volevo essere cosi' cruda:carneval:


 E ma così vendiamo un sacco di copie.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ho disdetto pure sky, se è per questo.:carneval:


Mai avuto Sky in vita mia:carneval:

Gia' i mondiali mi hanno rotto i coglioni:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> La Wii ce l'ho pure io ma stento a considerarla una console, diciamo che è un bel giocattolo!
> 
> Dead Space l'ho giocato e finito un annetto fa... davvero meritevole comunque. Quest'anno uscirà il due... :up:


 Beh non è una console a tutti gli effetti... però giocare Resident Evil 4 con puntatore, ti fa sentire "dentro" il gioco!
DS2 è già messo sulla lista spese future!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr9pBbMGrSQ


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai avuto Sky in vita mia:carneval:
> 
> Gia' i mondiali mi hanno rotto i coglioni:rotfl:



Ma voi siete davvero antichi ragazzi.. .a che serve Sky? Le serie e i film te li scarichi, le partite le vedi via streaming...

Piratizzatevi un pò!


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh non è una console a tutti gli effetti... però giocare Resident Evil 4 con puntatore, ti fa sentire "dentro" il gioco!
> DS2 è già messo sulla lista spese future!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr9pBbMGrSQ



Come darti torto.


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma voi siete davvero antichi ragazzi.. .a che serve Sky? Le serie e i film te li scarichi, le partite le vedi via streaming...
> 
> Piratizzatevi un pò!


Sky seve a tenere un pò buoni i figli quando preparo la cena.
Sai che mi frega delle partite. I film li guardo al cinema...quei pochi che mi interessano...
E poi, pur di far dispetto al Berlusca...


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sky seve a tenere un pò buoni i figli quando preparo la cena.
> Sai che mi frega delle partite. I film li guardo al cinema...quei pochi che mi interessano...



Mio figlio si intrattiene con la Wii di solito! :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e i balletti nel bagno ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=FCzAKlX0prI&feature=related
> 
> 
> ma questi sono 2 sfigati:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Originale
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQN1COeI75E&feature=related


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mio figlio si intrattiene con la Wii di solito! :rotfl:


 Pure i miei..ma dopo un pò la sequestro...sennò mi si rincoglioniscono del tutto.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Originale
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQN1COeI75E&feature=related


adoro!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Sky seve a tenere un pò buoni i figli quando preparo la cena.
> Sai che mi frega delle partite. I film li guardo al cinema...quei pochi che mi interessano...
> E poi, pur di far dispetto al Berlusca...


 Il tg di sky è l'unico decente in Italia, comunque. E' stato anche premiato come miglior telegiornale... non che ci voglia molto, visto cosa gira sui canali in chiaro...:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Pure i miei..*ma dopo un pò la sequestro*...sennò mi si rincoglioniscono del tutto.


 Fai bene! Certi ragazzini stanno ore ed ore davanti ai videogame... assurdo.


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fai bene! Certi ragazzini stanno ore ed ore davanti ai videogame... assurdo.



Già è assurdo, perchè così tolgono ore di gioco ai padri! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Già è assurdo, perchè così tolgono ore di gioco ai padri! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mia moglie quando mi sente imprecare mentre gioco in live, con joypad in mano, cuffia e microfono si scansa guardandomi e scuotendo la testa senza dire nulla... è grave? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mia moglie quando mi sente imprecare mentre gioco in live, con joypad in mano, cuffia e microfono si scansa guardandomi e scuotendo la testa senza dire nulla... è grave? :mrgreen:


Se vedevi la mia ex quando giocavo a Guitar Hero... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Smoke on the water... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se vedevi la mia ex quando giocavo a Guitar Hero... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Smoke on the water... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Me ne stavo quasi dimenticando... mi ha guardato talmente male che non l'ho più usata per vergogna quella chitarra!


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Me ne stavo quasi dimenticando... mi ha guardato talmente male che non l'ho più usata per vergogna quella chitarra!



Devo dire che questo thread omosessuale mi sta divertendo una cifra!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Me ne stavo quasi dimenticando... mi ha guardato talmente male che non l'ho più usata per vergogna quella chitarra!


senti, lo dico piano... me la sono fatta anche aerografare :carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Povere donne!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Povere donne!!!!!


Veramente io inizierei a trombarmi il lattaio:carneval:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> senti, lo dico piano... me la sono fatta anche aerografare :carneval:



NUUUOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! IdolO! :mrgreen: E come... come, sentiamo?


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente io inizierei a trombarmi il lattaio:carneval:



Ahahah! E il bello è che noi non ce ne accorgeremo nemmeno! :rotfl:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente io inizierei a trombarmi il lattaio:carneval:


Io c'ho il pischelletto del forno niente male...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> NUUUOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! IdolO! :mrgreen: E come... come, sentiamo?


 appena mi ricordo le faccio una foto e posto qui sopra :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

kid e multimodi litigavano per sciocchi punti di vista ma sono solidali nelle cose serie della vita:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ahahah! E il bello è che noi non ce ne accorgeremo nemmeno! :rotfl:


Quindi sarebbe un tradimento inesistente, secondo la teoria delle particelle elementari.
Vai a giocare, vai caro....:carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid e multimodi litigavano per sciocchi punti di vista ma sono solidali nelle cose serie della vita:rotfl:


Dice bene signora. Quando c'è comunanza di intenti, c'è tutto.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io c'ho il pischelletto del forno niente male...:mrgreen:


Smettila che da poco ho visto un "ragazzone" intorno ai 20 anni ho acceso un cero chiedendo di tornare 20enne:carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> appena mi ricordo le faccio una foto e posto qui sopra :carneval:


 ora sta diventando un treddì omosex.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Quindi sarebbe un tradimento inesistente, secondo la teoria delle particelle elementari.
> *Vai a giocare, vai caro*....:carneval:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Smettila che da poco ho visto un "ragazzone" intorno ai 20 anni ho acceso un cero chiedendo di tornare 20enne:carneval:


 Scherzi? un ventenne una trentenne se la sogna, cara mia...:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ora sta diventando un treddì omosex.


Mi hai fatto sputare!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Scherzi? un ventenne una trentenne se la sogna, cara mia...:carneval:


Ho messo il limite a 27... piu' sotto di cosi' mi sento Girolimoni:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho messo il limite a 27... piu' sotto di cosi' mi sento Girolimoni:carneval:


ma se  era innocente, poveretto


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid e multimodi litigavano per sciocchi punti di vista ma sono solidali nelle cose serie della vita:rotfl:


 Quella ludica paradossalmente è l'unica attività seria della vita... l'uomo è nato per giocare. Poi gli hanno fatto credere altre cose...


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> kid e multimodi litigavano per sciocchi punti di vista ma sono solidali nelle cose serie della vita:rotfl:


:mexican:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho messo il limite a 27... piu' sotto di cosi' mi sento Girolimoni:carneval:



Ma non si può andare con un amschio più piccolo dai...


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quella ludica paradossalmente è l'unica attività seria della vita... l'uomo è nato per giocare. Poi gli hanno fatto credere altre cose...



Quotone.


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quella ludica paradossalmente è l'unica attività seria della vita... l'uomo è nato per giocare. Poi gli hanno fatto credere altre cose...


Infatti il gioco è l'unica cosa che ancora ha delle regole.
Il resto è "famo conme ce pare":mexican:


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non si può andare con un amschio più piccolo dai...


 un muschio?


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quella ludica paradossalmente è l'unica attività seria della vita... *l'uomo è nato per giocare. *Poi gli hanno fatto credere altre cose...


ho capito.


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quella ludica paradossalmente è l'unica attività seria della vita... l'uomo è nato per giocare. Poi gli hanno fatto credere altre cose...


 E le donne per lavorare fino a 65 anni!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non si può andare con un amschio più piccolo dai...


Entro i 5 anni per me va bene... certo non parlo di 27enni italiani che ancora vivono con mamma che gli taglia la carne... conosco dei 27 enni e la differenza non si nota


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> E le donne per lavorare fino a 65 anni!!!:incazzato:


 Lasciamo perdere la storia delle pensioni... tanto dubito che quelli della nostra generazione (per non parlare della nuova) la riceveranno mai...


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere la storia delle pensioni... tanto dubito che quelli della nostra generazione (per non parlare della nuova) la riceveranno mai...


io no di sicuro.
ma devo dire che lavorare fino a che la morte non mi sorprenderà mi alletta.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> io no di sicuro.
> ma devo dire che lavorare fino a che la morte non mi sorprenderà mi alletta.


 col tuo lavoro, posso capirti... magari un metalmeccanico o una cassiera la vedrebbero diversamente...


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> col tuo lavoro, posso capirti... magari un metalmeccanico o una cassiera la vedrebbero diversamente...


ovvio.del resto anche se non mi piacesse con l'inps avrei poco da scialare


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> col tuo lavoro, posso capirti... magari un metalmeccanico o una cassiera la vedrebbero diversamente...


 
Se penso di fare il mio lavoro fino a 65 anni, mi sento male...


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio.del resto anche se non mi piacesse con l'inps avrei poco da scialare



Dai, si stà perdendo di vista l'argomento principale del thread... torniamo a paralare di videogiochi!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se penso di fare il mio lavoro fino a 65 anni, mi sento male...


Con i colleghi che ti ritrovi fai prima a scrivere un libro:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se penso di fare il mio lavoro fino a 65 anni, mi sento male...


 Io spero davvero di riuscire ad andarmene molto prima... se penso concretamente che la vita è una sola, e la sto sprecando in questo modo, mi viene la nausea giuro! Il tempo è la sola ricchezza che abbiamo...


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dai, si stà perdendo di vista l'argomento principale del thread... torniamo a paralare di videogiochi!


Kid, cavoli, hai trovato la tua anima gemella...che ci stai a fare con tua moglie??? Ti guarda male se giochi, mentre moltimodi ti appoggerebbe su tutto (o te lo appoggerebbe??? ). Ti benedico adepto della retta via...


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io spero davvero di riuscire ad andarmene molto prima... se penso concretamente che la vita è una sola, e la sto sprecando in questo modo, mi viene la nausea giuro! Il tempo è la sola ricchezza che abbiamo...


Bhe tutto dipende dal lavoro. Dal mio punto di vista per non stare male...basta che il lavoro non sia statale e che sia intellettualmente curioso è perfetto per me anche be oltre i 65 anni, se no sinceramente finirei senza fare nulla tutto il giorno e non fa bene alla salute.


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, cavoli, hai trovato la tua anima gemella...che ci stai a fare con tua moglie??? Ti guarda male se giochi, mentre moltimodi ti appoggerebbe su tutto (o te lo appoggerebbe??? ). Ti benedico adepto della retta via...



Ma guarda ti dirò che conosco qualche donna videogiocatrice ma... sono impegnate e capisco il perchè! Sono un vanto per ogni uomo!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe tutto dipende dal lavoro. Dal mio punto di vista per non stare male...*basta che il lavoro non sia statale* e che sia intellettualmente curioso è perfetto per me anche be oltre i 65 anni, se no sinceramente finirei senza fare nulla tutto il giorno e non fa bene alla salute.


Dipende... ci sono lavori statali interessantissimi... sovrintendenza ai monumenti e belle arti, per citarne uno. E lavori nel privato orrendi...


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende... ci sono lavori statali interessantissimi...* sovrintendenza ai monumenti e belle arti,* per citarne uno. E lavori nel privato orrendi...


mia figlia sta facendo tirocinio e ne è entusiasta


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma guarda ti dirò che conosco qualche donna videogiocatrice ma... sono impegnate e capisco il perchè! Sono un vanto per ogni uomo!


 Per rovinare una donna e trascinarla sul sentiero della perdizione, le devi regalare un wii o un nintendo ds... di solito piacciono molto! Poi una volta preso il vizio, è fatta... come lo spacciatore con le prime dosi :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mia figlia sta facendo tirocinio e ne è entusiasta


 Mio padre ci lavorava, e so bene quanto ne fosse contento.


----------



## Iris (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende... ci sono lavori statali interessantissimi... sovrintendenza ai monumenti e belle arti, per citarne uno. E lavori nel privato orrendi...


 il mio è statale, sarebbe pure interessante...ma dopo tanti anni si perde slancio. 
Comunque, con l'aria che tira, ringrazio il Cielo ogni mattina.-


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Nel mio campo qualsiasi lavoro statale è molto noioso e quanto mai più di normative del cavolo, quindi niente di interessante. nel giro di qualche anno mi metterei in malattia per orchite cronica.
Nel privato almeno ho scelta di poter finire in un reparto R&D che mi andrebbe non bene, ma benissimo, sarebbe magari tanto lavoro, ma mi piacerebbe e quindi sarebbe più leggero.


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> il mio è statale, sarebbe pure interessante...ma dopo tanti anni si perde slancio.
> Comunque, con l'aria che tira, ringrazio il Cielo ogni mattina.-



Il mio è provinciale e... ringrazie il cielo ogni mattina pure io.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> il mio è statale, sarebbe pure interessante...ma dopo tanti anni si perde slancio.
> Comunque, con l'aria che tira, ringrazio il Cielo ogni mattina.-


 Ma pure il mio non è male... cioè, dico quello ufficiale, oltre a cazzaggiare qui sopra...:carneval: però come dici, si perde slancio... e poi ci sarebbero troppe cose più interessanti da fare, in queste otto ore...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nel mio campo qualsiasi lavoro statale è molto noioso e quanto mai più di normative del cavolo, quindi niente di interessante. nel giro di qualche anno mi metterei in malattia per orchite cronica.
> Nel privato almeno ho scelta di poter finire in un reparto R&D che mi andrebbe non bene, ma benissimo, sarebbe magari tanto lavoro, ma mi piacerebbe e quindi sarebbe più leggero.


Ma qual'è il tuo campo? Cosa stai studiando?


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per rovinare una donna e trascinarla sul sentiero della perdizione, le devi regalare un wii o un nintendo ds... di solito piacciono molto! Poi una volta preso il vizio, è fatta... come lo spacciatore con le prime dosi :carneval:


E poi quando la guardi con il famoso sguardo "porcino" lei prende il controller del Wii e te  lo ficca in quel posticino perchè impegnata con Super Mario!!! No no no, meglio essere l'unico che ogni tanto gioca (ad unreal tournament 3 online)


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma qual'è il tuo campo? Cosa stai studiando?


Ingegnere dei materiali, con una spiccata capacità nella progettualità. (alcuni miei progetti ffuori costo sono rimasti nella memoria di un paio di professori...ma non mi avevano mica dato un limite sui costi )


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ingegnere dei materiali, con una spiccata capacità nella progettualità. (alcuni miei progetti ffuori costo sono rimasti nella memoria di un paio di professori...ma non mi avevano mica dato un limite sui costi )


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2010)

Diciamo che siamo su quell'ordine di grandezza con i costi...che ci posso fare io se ho usato materiali di alta tecnologia e oggettini tanto bellini quanto costosi???? 
L'idea che debba esistere l'economia mi ripugna, sono per l'efficenza spinta a prescindere.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diciamo che siamo su quell'ordine di grandezza con i costi...che ci posso fare io se ho usato materiali di alta tecnologia e oggettini tanto bellini quanto costosi????
> *L'idea che debba esistere l'economia mi ripugna, sono per l'efficenza spinta a prescindere*.


 Avresti dovuto lavorare con Von Braun, allora... soldi illimitati, purchè si arrivi sulla luna.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti rispondo per Kid...prima tu!


Ah, ecco, ho imparato come attirare l'attenzione. :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Diciamo che mi è successo parecchie volte in adolescenza, ora per fortuna un pò meno.
> 
> Oh comunque non è che li schifo eh, però per me sono dei deviati, ma non ho nessun problema se un gay si siede di fianco a me sia chiaro.


A patto che non ti mette la mano sul ginocchio e la tiene lì fin quando non ti alzi? :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (17 Giugno 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> A patto che non ti mette la mano sul ginocchio e la tiene lì fin quando non ti alzi? :mrgreen:


:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2010)

ah però a questo punto ho a mia disposizione un discreto gruzzoletto per la pensione: avevo ben precisato che questo thread ospitava a pagamento!
sganciate le palanche immantinenti:dollari::dollari::dollari:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Giugno 2010)

Io ho pensato di investire in Kelly e Birkin:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2010)

Io in armi leggere e munizioni :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (18 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io in armi leggere e munizioni :carneval:


Aspetti gli Zombie o la pensione?


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aspetti gli Zombie o la pensione?


 Mi raffiguro probabili scenari futuri in stile "The Road"... sarò un briciolo pessimista, forse :carneval:


----------



## Kid (18 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi raffiguro probabili scenari futuri in stile "The Road"... sarò un briciolo pessimista, forse :carneval:



Che bello... hai visto anche il film? Non vorrei rimanere deluso...


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2010)

kid ha detto:


> che bello... Hai visto anche il film? Non vorrei rimanere deluso...


 vedilo!!!!!


----------



## Kid (18 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vedilo!!!!!



Sarà fatto.


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Sarà fatto.


Ero diffidente... pensavo che riuscire a trasportare sullo schermo quell'atmosfera malata del mondo, il rapporto intensissimo padre-bambino fosse impossibile.. mi son dovuto ricredere, il film è bellissimo!


----------



## Kid (18 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ero diffidente... pensavo che riuscire a trasportare sullo schermo quell'atmosfera malata del mondo, il rapporto intensissimo padre-bambino fosse impossibile.. mi son dovuto ricredere, il film è bellissimo!



Se ti dico cosa mi sono visto l'altro ieri non mi credi... mi è pure piaciuto... Milk! Non conoscevo la sua storia... che ignoranza! Così rientro in topic.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Giugno 2010)

Beh Gus Van Sant


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Se ti dico cosa mi sono visto l'altro ieri non mi credi... mi è pure piaciuto... Milk! Non conoscevo la sua storia... che ignoranza! Così rientro in topic.


 Bello! Visto su sky... davvero un bel film. Nemmeno io conoscevo la storia...


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2010)

Ma che cosa avete fatto di questo 3d  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (18 Giugno 2010)

Kid, ma tra la vita da fare le serie tv ed i videogiochi...chi te lo ha fatto fare di avere l'amante? Ci tenevi davvero tanto a faticare come un orso???


----------



## Kid (18 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, ma tra la vita da fare le serie tv ed i videogiochi...chi te lo ha fatto fare di avere l'amante? Ci tenevi davvero tanto a faticare come un orso???



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Infatti non mi piaceva la vita da amante!


----------

